# Smoking Bone-In Center Cut Pork Loin



## kickingwing (Jan 21, 2015)

Question for the experts:  I can buy these really tender and tasty smoked pork chops from a local butcher so I decided to make them myself. They had that hammy look and taste so I'm guessing they were cured so that's what I'm doing, followed Pop's recipe.  If I plan on hot smoking this 5lb bone-in loin, do I need to cure it for the full 10 days?  My plan was to smoke at 225 until 145 degrees and eat it within 2-3 days at the most. Please advise....


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 21, 2015)

Here is the one I just did.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/171753/bone-in-cured-and-smoked-chops

You still want to go the full 10 days to get the cure to the center.

Did you inject around the bone good.


----------



## foamheart (Jan 21, 2015)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/169276/pork-rib-roast-w-q-view-foamheart

I didn't cure, just brined.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 21, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/169276/pork-rib-roast-w-q-view-foamheart
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't cure, just brined.


That has cure in it. Great looking roast buy you can't get pink thru out without cure.


----------



## kickingwing (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks all. You guys are amazingly fast responders! Cfarmer, I'll go the whole ten days but what I'm really asking, and not doing a great job, is that if I'm going to hot smoke at 225 and eat in a couple of days there is really nothing dangerous that's going to happen if the cure doesn't get all the way through right?  Especially since I'm fully cooking it to 145. I just put the loin in the brine Mondsy and didn't inject, can I still do that being that it's early on?  Also, there's a real small area on the top of my loin that isn't submerged so I rotate the roast in the brine twice daily. Is that ok?  Again, I'm fully cooking this sucker.


----------



## gary s (Jan 21, 2015)

Be sure and post pictures, I want to see !!!

Gary


----------



## kickingwing (Jan 21, 2015)

FH that is a beautiful smoked loin, exactly what I'm looking for. And you only brined/cured that for a couple of days?


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 21, 2015)

I would inject it and still cure the 10 days.  No it wont hurt you if you follow the 4-140 rule, but you will have a brown spot in the middle if it doesnt cure all the way through.


----------



## kickingwing (Jan 21, 2015)

Will do GS. Assume you mean after I've smoked it?


----------



## kickingwing (Jan 21, 2015)

Ok CF, thank you, much appreciated. I may not be able to wait 10 days. If I can't I will 1000% ensure that I hit 140 within the 4 hour window. Shouldn't be an issue for a 5lb roast smoking at 225.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 21, 2015)

PLEASE wait the ten days.   It will be worth the wait.   

If your getting in to curing, learn to wait and do it right.


----------



## kickingwing (Jan 21, 2015)

Ok will do. I can wait when the end result is glorious, smoked pork goodness.


----------



## foamheart (Jan 21, 2015)

SmokeyMaple said:


> FH that is a beautiful smoked loin, exactly what I'm looking for. And you only brined/cured that for a couple of days?


Yes, but its not really cured, It would take a week or two to cure it, I used a small amout of cure to help the osmosis process.

C-man's is cured, mine is just a turbo-charged brine. His has that cured taste.


----------



## kickingwing (Jan 21, 2015)

Makes sense. Thanks again for all the info and advice.


----------



## kickingwing (Jan 30, 2015)

Alrighty then. 10 day cure was done on Thursday. I let rest in the fridge overnight and smoked today. Here's the final product. Going to let cool down and sit in the fridge over night then cut off the bone and slice tomorrow since I don't have anything that will cut through. This is a "porterhouse" cut roast.  Slicing pics will come tomorrow.


----------



## kickingwing (Jan 30, 2015)

Hmmm, I uploaded four pics, looks like it only took the last one.  Anyone know why that is?


----------



## kickingwing (Jan 30, 2015)

Here's another













image.jpg



__ kickingwing
__ Jan 30, 2015


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 30, 2015)

Looks good.   I will be waiting on sliced pics.


----------



## foamheart (Jan 30, 2015)

Someone ran over it with an ATV! Look at those tread marks!

Sorry, I couldn't help myself. <Chuckles>


----------



## kickingwing (Jan 30, 2015)

Good one!  I like a little character to my meat so I roughed it up a bit.  On the pic posts though, why will it only take one at a time?  I'm a technology guy so this stuff is pretty basic to add four pics to a thread.


----------



## foamheart (Jan 30, 2015)

I only put one picture on at atime, never attempted 4 at once. You need to explain what you post anyway.

As a moderator they will probably know.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 30, 2015)

Just paste the link, hit enter and paste another link,  ect, ect.


----------



## kickingwing (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks gents.  I did it from my phone (where the pics were), maybe I just need to spend a little more time figuring it out.  To CF's point though, they were all just finished product so pretty self-explanatory...or maybe I should limit my finish product pics?  Regardless, I'm getting the hang of the forum.  Look for a new post shortly on a twice smoked spiral I just finished smoking in the last five minutes.  It's resting but looks phenomenal and smells like hammy heaven.  More to come on both fronts my smoking fiends....


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 30, 2015)

Do you use photo bucket?

We like all pics.  Pre smoke, smoking pics and after pics.


----------



## kickingwing (Jan 30, 2015)

Don't know what photo bucket is.  I take all pics on my iphone, assuming I remember to take them at every step, which I'm working on.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 30, 2015)

Photobucket is a online place to keep your pics


----------



## gary s (Jan 30, 2015)

Nice !!!

Gary


----------



## kickingwing (Jan 31, 2015)

Here's the sliced finished product. Center loin on the top, tenderloin on the bottom, cured all the way through. Had to take off the bone as I didn't have the tools to cut bone-in smoked chops so CB it is. Next time I'll prob do a rib roast so I can cut individually. 












image.jpg



__ kickingwing
__ Jan 31, 2015


----------



## foamheart (Jan 31, 2015)

That is some good looking stuff! The pink is really beautiful!


----------



## gary s (Jan 31, 2015)

Nice color, looks great

Gary


----------

